# Please help my band play with Vanna/within the ruins!



## Divinehippie (Dec 11, 2011)

hey guys! my band Head of the Traitor is in a facebook contest to play a show with Vanna and Within the ruins. we are a late entery and because of this are behind... by a lot. but im trying really hard to get on this so im pulling out all the stops. 

your mission should you chose to accept (hopefully, i mean it only takes 2 seconds and would really help us out) is to go to Welcome to Facebook - Log In, Sign Up or Learn More 

you will more then likely have to "like" the club (higherground). once thats done find the picture in the album that says Head of the Traitor. like/comment and share. thats it. simple eh =P? 

also why you're at it check out my band if ya want ^_^. anyways i turn to you for help. make me proud boys!

-Ben and by extention the guys of HotT


----------



## Divinehippie (Dec 12, 2011)

Bump! also we are adding a raffle with a $50 dollar american express gift card! all you have to do to enter is "like" the Head of the Traitor photo on the link above ^. please help us out as we are late to the contest and are quite far behind.
-Ben


----------

